# [SOLVED] problem z emerge

## kacper

Witajcie, 

oto mój problem (pytałem w wątku kamikaze-sources, niestety bez odzewu)

```

root@legion:~/ > emerge -pvD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6506, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6500, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5802, in action_build

    if not mydepgraph.xcreate(myaction):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2635, in xcreate

    self.target_root, mydep, raise_on_missing=True, arg=mydep):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2063, in select_dep

    metadata=selected_pkg[1], rev_dep=rev_deps, arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1504, in create

    parent_arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2056, in select_dep

    rev_dep=rev_deps, arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1504, in create

    parent_arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2056, in select_dep

    rev_dep=rev_deps, arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1495, in create

    parent_arg=arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1788, in select_dep

    myroot=myroot, trees=self.trees)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4897, in dep_check

    use_binaries=use_binaries, trees=trees)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4660, in dep_zapdeps

    use_binaries=use_binaries, trees=trees)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4660, in dep_zapdeps

    use_binaries=use_binaries, trees=trees)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4740, in dep_zapdeps

    if not vardb.match(slot_atom) and \

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5420, in match

    result = dbapi.match(self, origdep, use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5340, in match

    if self.aux_get(cpv, ["SLOT"])[0] == myslot]

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 932, in _aux_get_wrapper

    pkg, self.dbapi, self._global_updates)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 951, in perform_global_updates

    aux_dict = dict(izip(aux_keys, mydb.aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)))

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 920, in _aux_get_wrapper

    return self._aux_get(pkg, wants)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5483, in aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'sys-kernel/kamikaze-sources-2.6.23_rc9'

root@legion:~/ > 

```

```

root@legion:~/ > emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.17 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-kamikaze5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-kamikaze5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 04 Nov 2007 17:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer noclean notitles parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.vein.hu/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userlocales vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

root@legion:~/ > 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *kacper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.3.17 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-kamikaze5 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Czy ten problem był obecny w Portage 2.1.3.16?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kacper

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy ten problem był obecny w Portage 2.1.3.16?
> 
> 

 

Nie, wróciłem do poprzedniej wersji i jest ok. Nie wpadłem w sumie na to wcześniej bo czasu gdy pierwszy raz instalowałem Gentoo (było to rc2 jak dobrze pamiętam) nigdy nie miałem problemów z portage, a jednak kiedyś musiał być ten pierwszy raz  :Smile: 

Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi.

----------

## Arfrever

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> Czy ten problem był obecny w Portage 2.1.3.16?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Czy mógłbyś sprawdzić, czy ten problem istnieje też w Portage-2.2_pre8423?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kacper

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy mógłbyś sprawdzić, czy ten problem istnieje też w Portage-2.2_pre8423?
> 
> 

 

Nie, jest w porządku.

Przy okazji, możesz mi powiedzieć, czemu to nowego portage chce mi rekompilować cały system? 

Total: 106 packages (5 upgrades, 1 new, 100 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,146,214 kB

Pewnie wrócę do startego, ale zaspokój moją ciekawość  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

```
emerge -pv portage

...

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8423  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl" 0 kB [1]
```

```
emerge -pv world

...

Total: 350 packages (80 upgrades, 1 new, 269 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 127,855 kB
```

```
emerge -pv system

...

Total: 55 packages (2 upgrades, 53 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 10,722 kB
```

Ciekawe dlaczego -pv działa podobnie jak -pve?

----------

## Arfrever

 *kacper wrote:*   

> Przy okazji, możesz mi powiedzieć, czemu to nowego portage chce mi rekompilować cały system?

 

Nie zauważyłem tego.

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv world
> 
> ...

 

To znaczy, że masz 350 pakietów w zbiorze @world.

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv system
> 
> ...

 

55 pakietów w zbiorze @system.

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Ciekawe dlaczego -pv działa podobnie jak -pve?

 

Nie działa tak.

Użycie zbioru pakietów jest identyczne do wymienienia wszystkich pakietów z tego zbioru (`emerge -pv pakiet_1 pakiet_2 pakiet_3 ... pakiet_n`).

Zbiór @world nie obejmuje już zbioru @system.

Proponuję używać przykładowo:

```
emerge -uDN1 @system @world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## c2p

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv world
> 
> ...

 

Wiem o tym.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv system
> 
> ...

 

O tym także wiem. Chodzi tylko o to, że kiedyś działało to zupełnie inaczej. Ale nie ma problemu, można się przyzwyczaić.

----------

## Arfrever

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Chodzi tylko o to, że kiedyś działało to zupełnie inaczej. Ale nie ma problemu, można się przyzwyczaić.

 

Pewne informacje o tym są też wspomniane tutaj.

Nowości ustandaryzowane przez GLEP 42 należy obecnie traktować jako niedziałające (nie można ich odczytywać).

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

